# giving anabeta a try



## sscar (Dec 14, 2011)

I have two bottles of anabeta by pes.I am not going to keep a daily log due to the nature of the supplement.I am not expecting a ton so if i notice anything positive about it I will post.I am an advanced weightlifter 30 years in the gym,competed for 15.I am 5'10" 215 with around 10-12 percent bodyfat.Age 48


----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)

I heard it's all hype...

Has anybody here actually tried this stuff?...


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bro log this and when you do link me please. I'm interested in how you like it. I ordered some off Orbit while back and loved it.


----------



## R1balla (Dec 14, 2011)

i love this stuff. great for bulking. eat lots of carbs while on it though. and it will make you thirsty so drink alot of water


----------



## sscar (Dec 16, 2011)

day three on anabeta and I must say today was a great workout weights went up easier and had plenty of energy.I know plecebo effect but I can live with that for now.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 16, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I heard it's all hype...
> 
> Has anybody here actually tried this stuff?...


 
It's not hype in my own experience.  I'm running my second cycle of it.  Anabeta isn't going to comparable to say Superdrol clones or any other legit PH/PS, but as far as natty test boosters, it's one of the few natty supps I've tried that actually does SOMETHING, in terms of strength & size.  

Every supplement out there is exaggerated to high heaven for marketing sake, but that's a given for business reasons, however, if you adjust your expectations and consider how Anabeta compares to past "natty supps" you've tried, I think you'll be satisfied.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 16, 2011)

AMEN VOLC AMEN!!! I will say for me Anabeta is in my top 5 supps for the year. I'm very close to saying Craze is now. I tried first dose today and hoooolllllyyyy good night!


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 16, 2011)

Anabeta was good to me.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 16, 2011)

I have read many reviews and it's either a hit or miss...

People either love it or didn't get much of anything from it...

I just couldn't spend $80 plus on 2 bottles when for the same money I could get proven "goodies" at the same price...

But I am glad it has worked for some...

5/10

AnaBeta Reviews: 5/10 (PES) - SupplementReviews.com


----------



## sscar (Dec 16, 2011)

nice feedback thanks


----------



## ExLe (Dec 16, 2011)

sscar said:


> I have two bottles of anabeta by pes.I am not going to keep a daily log due to the nature of the supplement.I am not expecting a ton so if i notice anything positive about it I will post.I am an advanced weightlifter 30 years in the gym,competed for 15.I am 5'10" 215 with around 10-12 percent bodyfat.Age 48


 

Keep us posted bro...

I hope you are one of the responders to this stuff...

Good luck


----------



## sscar (Dec 18, 2011)

day four on anabeta one in the morning one before workout and one right after work out and one more in the evening with a meal.I did chest today reps 7-8 went up easier on all exercises. I dont max out anymore due to the fact that heavy benching makes my shoulders ache the next day. I usually stop at 335 but today it felt just a little easier so I went to 345.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 18, 2011)

Has your appetite changed any?


----------



## sscar (Dec 19, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Has your appetite changed any?


 I can't say my appetite has changed any yet.But then again I am still in my first week of it.


----------



## kevinhy (Dec 19, 2011)

Anabeta is great as long as results are kept within the realm of reality for a natural supplement.

You're not going to blow up like you would on 4wks of superdrol, but you will gain quality mass/lean out depending on diet without the side effects (liver toxicity, cholesterol damage, high bp, HPTA suppression, etc).


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 19, 2011)

Def good post there. We all know that otc products can only do so much vrs. the other side!


----------



## kevinhy (Dec 20, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Def good post there. We all know that otc products can only do so much vrs. the other side!



For sure.


----------



## sscar (Dec 20, 2011)

I did shoulders and tri's today and again reps 7-8 went up easier than normal on all exercises.I have not noticed any increased pumps. so far I made it through all my body parts.tommorrow is my day off and my next run through I will add more weight for the last sets.


----------



## kevinhy (Dec 20, 2011)

sscar said:


> I did shoulders and tri's today and again reps 7-8 went up easier than normal on all exercises.I have not noticed any increased pumps. so far I made it through all my body parts.tommorrow is my day off and my next run through I will add more weight for the last sets.



Looking like a good start!


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 21, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I have read many reviews and it's either a hit or miss...
> 
> People either love it or didn't get much of anything from it...
> 
> ...


 

I wouldn't choose Anabeta over proven "goodies," but you can only run proven goodies a few times a year (safely).  In my opinion, Anabeta is a solid supp for the downtime in between goodies and/or a strong addition to PCT for such goodies, which is how I'm using it right now


----------



## ExLe (Dec 21, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> I wouldn't choose Anabeta over proven "goodies," but you can only run proven goodies a few times a year (safely). In my opinion, Anabeta is a solid supp for the downtime in between goodies and/or a strong addition to PCT for such goodies, which is how I'm using it right now


 

 Nice...


----------



## sscar (Dec 23, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> I wouldn't choose Anabeta over proven "goodies," but you can only run proven goodies a few times a year (safely). In my opinion, Anabeta is a solid supp for the downtime in between goodies and/or a strong addition to PCT for such goodies, which is how I'm using it right now


 I agree with this 100%!!! I have to admit after one week on anabeta I had another good workout today.I do feel some positive effects in the gym,this time  around Instead of stopping at 8 reps I did 10.I def feel a little stronger on all exercises.I have always had a hard time sleeping at night, but since on anabeta i have been sleeping like a baby at night.I hope that continues.so far I would recomend this stuff.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 23, 2011)

Try stacking Endosurge from Bps next time with Anabeta. HOLLY COW that libido goes sky high!


----------



## kevinhy (Dec 24, 2011)

It seems like a lot of the people that dont like anabeta are just comparing it to hormonal anabolics.

It does produce nice gains in my experience, but it is natural after all.


----------



## sscar (Jan 2, 2012)

My workouts have been going great since taking anabeta, for me personally this stuff is great.I gained 5 lbs so far but then again it,s the holiday eating season.My one rep max on military press was up 10 lbs from before taking anabeta.Again my sleep has been greatly improved since taking it.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah bro just about to order me some more. Too bad though this stuff is hardly ever on sale and when it does if you don't get to it in time it's gone!


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 2, 2012)

way too many negative reviews on this for me to even consider this


----------



## sscar (Jan 4, 2012)

another great workout on anabeta,I increased my deadlift 30lbs, I normally stop at 405 but it felt lighter than normal so I put on 2 tens and 2 fives and it went up like 405 use to.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice job bro!! Getting stronger I see!


----------



## sscar (Jan 12, 2012)

one month in and I am sold on this stuff,gained 6 pounds and nice gains at the gym with the weights.I am stronger on all lifts.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad you're enjoying your run


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's some good results brother, I enjoy the updates. Anabeta has become a fav around the forums.  Solid profile and def helps add some solid mass.  Orbit keeps it in stock so g2g.


----------

